# what's embryo grade 1,2,3 etc!!!!!



## JIGGSY (Mar 27, 2008)

hi everyone, i'm 42, blocked tubes,dh low sperm count. well i was on gonal-f 450 and the rest of my drugs were all highest dosage they say because of my age.I had 5 follies and 3 eggs were collected on the 17/4/08 and got 2 embies. ET today 19/4/08. when we got there they told us the embies are looking good and of a higher quality,one was 2 cells and the other was 3 cells,by the time i was waiting drinking water to get the bladder full and at the time for tranfer they became 4 cells each and they were graded as grade 2. I honestly dont know the meaning of the grades. test date is 3/5/08,   . can anyone tell me the meaning of the grades is it that it has a good chanc of pregnancy or implantation. Wishing everyone the best of luck.     and


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Congratulations on getting 2 good grade embies on board and now you're PUPO (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise)









I wouldn't get too hung up with the grades and also different clinics do grade slightly differently, some use grade 1 as top, others use reverse with grade 4 being top.....ours use grade 1 being top....and ours do slightly different grading for blastocysts so you would need to check with yours as to how they grade.

If you use the search facility you'll see that your question re grading has been asked quite alot of times...using search tool is a really good first port of call for any queries as you'll often find your queries and concerns have already been asked and answered 

Here's some info from one of my replies...



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> "Day 1 Check eggs for fertilization (the presence of two pronuclei or PN's)
> Day 2 Embryos at the 4-cell or more stage of development
> Day 3 Embryos at the 8-cell or more stage of development
> Day 4 Embryos at the compacted morula (16-32 cell) stage
> ...


Hope that helps 

Why not join the other ladies who are in 2ww after having treatment...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137459.60

Lots of luck 
Natasha


----------

